# Cannot restore screen size



## legend01 (Aug 26, 2004)

I had a problem with my Dell Inspiron 1100 & had to reinstall the software. Since then, the screen is only taking up the center of the monitor & has a black border around it. The screen resolution is defaulted at 640x480 & it will not let me change it. Someone please help me as it is reallt annoying me.
Thanks


----------



## cyclic (Jul 4, 2004)

You need to install the correct graphics driver for your card\chip, Dell will have a driver downloadable for that model on their website, get all the other drivers whilst your there, chipset, sound,LAN or whatever there is, you need all of them.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

if you just want to get rid of the black bar around the outside all you need to do is use the menu on the monitor (usually a few buttons on front of monitor) and stretch the screen...that way it at least looks a little bigger


----------



## legend01 (Aug 26, 2004)

In response to 'Cyclic' - please excuse my ignorance but why would I need to get these downloads now since it was fine before & i had no downloads then???

Also, how do I know which downloads I need to get??

Many Thanks*


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

well if you had to reinstall the software, it may have messed up your drivers. 

Go to your device manager (if you don't know how to get here ask and we'll tell you) and see if there are any devices with a *!* (yellow exclamation mark)


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx

Go to the link above, find the service tag on your dell and enter the number. It will have links to the software drivers to make your video and everything else work. 


WHen you reloaded the operating system (windows) not all of the correct drivers are in Windows. Therefore you must load the software from the manufacture of each device for it to work correctly. 

If you have more questions, one of the persons here who are helping or myself would be happy to eleborate.


----------



## legend01 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your help. In the Device Manager, I have 3 items that have an ! beside them - Ethernet Controller, USB Controller & Video Controller. However the ! is placed over a ? - does this mean I need to get the downloads for these 3??

Cheers*


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, that is exactly what the question marks mean. Just use the link I provided, put in your service tag number.

AS long as the ethernet was built in, or included with original purchase, there will be a driver for it. If you load it first, then you can get on the internet and download the other drivers with that computer. This will save transferring. Unless you want to download all of them at once and burn them to cd and keep them in case this happens again.


----------

